# M9?



## Jeremym35 (May 22, 2012)

Im looking for a first pistol to buy. Im Currently deployed to Afghanistan and while here my home was robbed back in the states. Being a military guy, naturally the M9 is natural to me. Im Just looking for opinions on a more cost friendly, reliable weapon. i have shot many hand guns but to me the M9 is a favorite , and smooth pistol in my hand. Help me out.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Take a good look at the Sig SP 2022 as it is priced lower and is an excellent HD weapon......JJ


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

Stoeger Cougar... basically a beretta.. around 380 to 400 dollars... great gun, to me the feel reminds me of the m9


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

If the M9 is your favorite, why would you want anything else? Plenty of used ones out there, and new ones for that matter.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Go for the Beretta!

I did


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

berettabone said:


> If the M9 is your favorite, why would you want anything else? Plenty of used ones out there, and new ones for that matter.


I have to go with berettabone here. The M9/92FS is a big gun to CC, but with the right holster/belt and pants, it can be done just fine.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

2 brand new ones on GB right now for $535.........


----------



## Jeremym35 (May 22, 2012)

I here alot of people say that 9mm is a bad choice though, whats the reasoning they would have behind that? I personally do love the M9A1, shot it alot growing up and now in the military , so thats my obvious choice, but from a new handgun buyers point of view i just want to know what the best option is.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

So they say, who would think it's a bad choice if Shipwreck owns all those 9's?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Apparently, those people who say that 9mm is a bad choice.....haven't been shot by one........


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

I wouldn't trade my commercial M9 for all the tea in China! (Or for a car-load of Glocks and SIGs, for that matter.)


----------

